# HALD won't start.

## southsider

Since upgrading to Gnome 2.12 ~x86 following the upgrade guide, my hald no longer starts.

Running hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes shows:

 *Quote:*   

> 19:33:02.311 [I] hald.c:637: Device probing completed
> 
> 19:33:02.311 [I] hald_dbus.c:3058: entering
> 
> 19:33:02.311 [E] hald_dbus.c:3065: dbus_bus_get(): Failed to connect to socket /var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> flashpoint ~ # ls -al /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
> 
> srwxrwxrwx  1 root root 0 Oct 14  2005 /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

 

Clueless. Any ideas? Not being able to hotplug anything is a bitch.

----------

## shaunj

I'm having the same problem. hald worked before the upgrade to gnome 2.12 upgraded hal to 0.5.4. I'm getting the same error message (with different ID numbers obviously). I've poked around and looked at the use flags that dbus and hal were compiled with and everything looks fine. Hald worked yesterday before the upgrade.

----------

## butters

I was having the same problem, but then I restarted dbus and now everything's fine.  I hope that helps.

----------

## shaunj

I upgraded dbus to the cvs version offered by gentopia and it works now. It's probably some obscure library mismatch.

----------

## aidy

I also have a problem like that, but the file doesn't exist here.

```
Adriaan CDImages # /etc/init.d/hald start

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

Failed to start message bus: Failed to bind socket "/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket": No such file or directory                      [ !! ] * ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

 *         "hald" was not started.

Adriaan CDImages # ls /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

ls: /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory

```

----------

## butters

I think you're getting that because DBUS needs to be restarted after updating.  Perhaps the new version series puts the socket at a different path...

----------

## aidy

Nah, DBUS gives the same error...

----------

## johoe

 *butters wrote:*   

> I think you're getting that because DBUS needs to be restarted after updating.  Perhaps the new version series puts the socket at a different path...

 

I simply created a symlink to /var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket this resolved the problem for me.

johoe

----------

## aidy

 *Quote:*   

> Adriaan adriaan # find / |grep system_bus_socket
> 
> Adriaan adriaan # 

 

Oh, and another thing: when I start the alternative XFCE terminal:

 *Quote:*   

> Adriaan adriaan # Terminal
> 
> Terminal: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-glib-1.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> 

 

----------

## Hydonsingore

HALD does not start on my computer either.

The init.d script return a [!!]

The tail of hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes follows:

```
06:25:43.855 [I] hald.c:637: Device probing completed

06:25:43.855 [I] hald_dbus.c:3058: entering

06:25:43.876 [E] hald_dbus.c:3076: dbus_bus_request_name(): Connection ":1.8" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.Hal" due to security policies in the configuration file

06:25:43.876 [I] util.c:1213: Killing helper with pid 744

06:25:43.876 [I] util.c:1213: Killing helper with pid 734

06:25:43.876 [I] util.c:1213: Killing helper with pid 732
```

dbus-0.36.2 ; hal-0.5.4

Thanks for your help.

[Update] Solved. Remove LDFLAGS and It works.Last edited by Hydonsingore on Fri Oct 21, 2005 3:42 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Randomize

 *southsider wrote:*   

> Since upgrading to Gnome 2.12 ~x86 following the upgrade guide, my hald no longer starts.
> 
> Running hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes shows:
> 
>  *Quote:*   19:33:02.311 [I] hald.c:637: Device probing completed
> ...

 

I had the same problem when upgrade to hal-0.5.4.

I have change my /etc/dbus-1/system.conf:

  <listen>unix:path=/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket</listen>

to

  <listen>unix:path=/var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket</listen>

Then stop dbus, re-emerge hal, restart hald and now hald can start.

But can't mount anything because of problems with libdbus-glib-1.so.0

I'm still at work...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## boris64

 *Randomize wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I have change my /etc/dbus-1/system.conf:
> ...

 

Thx, changing that line worked for me even if "/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket" exists on my system  :Confused: 

Btw you just have to restart dbus&hald(no reemerge) and it should work again.

----------

## cleggton

Obviously it is worth doing an etc-update first.

----------

## southsider

HALD and DBUS start fine, but hotplugging is still broken for me  :Sad: 

```
usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

midi: probe of 2-2:1.0 failed with error -5

midi: probe of 2-2:1.1 failed with error -5

midi: probe of 2-2:1.2 failed with error -5

midi: probe of 2-2:1.3 failed with error -5

midi: probe of 2-2:1.4 failed with error -5

midi: probe of 2-2:1.5 failed with error -5

midi: probe of 2-2:1.6 failed with error -5

midi: probe of 2-2:1.7 failed with error -5

midi: probe of 2-2:1.8 failed with error -5
```

This is a USB mass storage device... :/

It also fails with similar results plugging my USB mouse in.

----------

## southsider

Strange, removing usb midi support from my kernel has fixed it.

However, hotplugging my mass storage device no longer auto-mounts it. I still have to click the buttons on the panel applet. Strange. :S

----------

